# Belching...all the time



## gft123 (Mar 12, 2012)

Hey everyone, signed up today looking for some desperately needed advice. I am only 22 and have been suffering from constant belching for the past 4 or 5 months. It starts when I wake up and ends only when I fall asleep. It is worse after eating, but present regardless of food. I didn't eat anything until 4:30 this afternoon due to a flight delay and was belching like crazy before finally eating. I notice some bloating, but thankfully have few stomach pains. The discomfort is mostly needing to burp to feel normal. I should mention that I do have some constipation, and the belching has no discernable odor or taste. Does this sound like sibo, or is that only when eating that burping flairs up? Thank you so much for any advice.


----------



## PD85 (Aug 19, 2010)

Even though you may have no symptoms of heart burn, this may be related to a GERD-like problem, or even the opposite, too little stomach acid. Have you tried tums, pepto bismol, prilosec, or zantac? Or something of the reverse, like betaine HCL?


----------



## pinkroxy (Mar 6, 2012)

gft123 said:


> Hey everyone, signed up today looking for some desperately needed advice. I am only 22 and have been suffering from constant belching for the past 4 or 5 months. It starts when I wake up and ends only when I fall asleep. It is worse after eating, but present regardless of food. I didn't eat anything until 4:30 this afternoon due to a flight delay and was belching like crazy before finally eating. I notice some bloating, but thankfully have few stomach pains. The discomfort is mostly needing to burp to feel normal. I should mention that I do have some constipation, and the belching has no discernable odor or taste. Does this sound like sibo, or is that only when eating that burping flairs up? Thank you so much for any advice.


(((hug)))Honey that sounds exactly what Ive been dealing with its like an irritation somewhere from the passageway down to your stomach and any food is an irritant. I have been through the bender with this myself. I mentioned it to my gp last Friday and gave me some losec capsules hoping that will help. So foar I still am getting it but rung the nurse and she told me to up the dosage for only a couple days so I thought I would try that. Maybe you should look into gettin something like that from your gp to help with it. But I know how you feel its really uncomfortable and sometimes its hard to function in your daily life and it makes you feel embarrassed when you cant. Do you get reflux at all? Anyway all the best aye and hope you can get yours sorted too.


----------



## gft123 (Mar 12, 2012)

Thank you for the replies. I have tried tums, prilosec and zantac. Tums has no effect on the belching, prilosec had little impact and zantac made it worse. I am yet to try betaine hcl but am considering it. My doctor is saying ibs, but two weeks of fiber supplements did very little for it.


----------



## tigerlily211 (Feb 7, 2012)

I don't know what you mean by "constant", but I went through an episode of constant belching in 2003. It was during my college final exams, so it was most likely brought on by stress. I was belching pretty much constantly while I was awake. Like I had the hiccups, but burps instead.This really had the doctors stumped, let me tell you!I had a few tests done, and it was determined that I had mild reflux. I was put on Nexium (which I had an allergic reaction to... This led to Christmas Eve in the ER!







). So then I was put on Prilosec.But what really made the belching stop was a muscle relaxer (I don't know the name of it though...) they give for people who can't stop hiccuping. It was a heavy dose, kind of knocked me out (maybe it was a large dose of Valium?). Anyway, whether it was my diaphragm or some muscle in my throat or esophagus that was stuck on repeat, I don't know. But this medication just made EVERY muscle relax completely, and the belching stopped.I haven't ever had another episode like that.Hope that helps


----------



## PD85 (Aug 19, 2010)

gft123 said:


> I don't know what you mean by "constant", but I went through an episode of constant belching in 2003. It was during my college final exams, so it was most likely brought on by stress. I was belching pretty much constantly while I was awake. Like I had the hiccups, but burps instead.This really had the doctors stumped, let me tell you!I had a few tests done, and it was determined that I had mild reflux. I was put on Nexium (which I had an allergic reaction to... This led to Christmas Eve in the ER!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is an interesting and promising angle! Sometimes you just need to break the cycle for your body and mind to realize it doesn't need to belch all the time. Valium would do that trick, but obviously you should be careful with it!Other things I think you could try are fennel tea, other herbal teas, maybe the antispasmodics, or anything that will "relax" the muscles from your esophagus to your stomach. Also I would avoid high fat, spicy foods, alcohol, and caffeine until you've calmed down.


----------

